# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обмен между розничными магазинами

## SemaSema

Конфигурация Розница. Есть сеть розничных магазинов, сервер в офисе. Нужно организовать постоянную связь между магазинами, чтобы пользователи каждого магазина могли оперативно получать информацию (например об остатках на складах других магазинов). Как это можно осуществить?

----------


## arccos6pi

РИБ,web-сервисы,удаленка

----------


## SemaSema

удаленка как вариант их не устраивает. можно ли настроить РИБ, чтобы обмен проходил в фоновом режиме? раз в час например

----------


## arccos6pi

думаю регламентным заданием можно

----------

